# Nearly time for babies!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Our 2 girls are getting very close to their first babies! 
Wilma is due in 6 days and Peppa is supposed to be 5 days. Peppa (pink) I don't think is that close though. The earliest they can be due is yesterday and they live with our boy pumba. He is older and has lived with females and piglets heaps before us. These will be our first piglets and the girls first too so any suggestions would be great! They normally wander 20 acres in the day but at the moment they are staying in their small pen.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know anything about pigs, but I hope the birthing goes well!!  what breed are they?


----------



## GitaBooks (Sep 21, 2015)

Awesome! Keep us updated! : )


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Peppa is a landrace, Wilma a large black and pumba a large black x Duroc


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Peppa must be a cross because landrace have droppy ears. Good luck if they have milk they will kid in the next 24 hours 9 times out of 10. We used to be pig farmers. Also if you have to pull pigs remember big have 2 uterine horns so check both to be sure you got all the pigs.i feel the white one still has a bit.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe landrace isn't the right name haha I haven't looked it up. Or she is a cross  she is a big pink pig haha. Still no babies and Wilma is due in 2 days now, Peppa not 100% sure on due date


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have no clue about pigs but good luck on the birth I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yorkshire have erect ears, but landrace, and chester whites have droopy ears. She still could be a cross.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! I've raised a few market pigs and have relatives that have owned a swine farm, but I've never personally had piglets. Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilma is due today. She is moving so slow and her rump feels different, softer? More squishy? It looks like she has dropped if that's even a sign for pigs..







When she lays down she breaths heavy. And then if she wants to get up it's a very slow process


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes they drop just like goats. Does she have milk?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

From the first picture, they look to have more time. Their teats will get really big and firm. I think even Wilma has a few more days or a week more. I never could get milk from my girl. The first time she showed no signs and I came home to piglets (after checking her several times a day, every day for a couple weeks). The second time, milk was dripping out right before she gave birth. I actually noticed discharge first and said she looks like she was about to go. Then the milk started dripping out. Then she laid down and pushed one out. And so on. She nested a lot with the second batch. The first batch she seemed to have just popped them out wherever she was walking. Here's my post about her two times with some pics. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f223/almost-time-farrowing-181545/ She's bred again and I'm guessing due in February, but we will see.

As for tips, well my girl did really good and didn't squash any babies. I just let her do her thing. Most people take out the boar since he can harm the piglets. I think the two sows will be okay together and will hopefully share in the raising of the piglets. Give them lots of straw to make a nest in, but don't put it all in their shelter. Let her pull what she wants in. If they are first timers, they might be confused and nervous. Just keep an eye on them. Everyone says give them a beer or two to calm them down if they are freaking about the piglets and not laying down to nurse. Umm, can't think of anything else.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are really excited  Peppa I think still has ages. Wilma we saw bred so this is her marked due date, or maybe on her next cycle? He teats at the back seem so much fuller? We have given them heaps of bedding to play with and decide what they want to do. They are both first time mothers :/ here is Wilma this morning in her bedding. They goat about 3/4 of a round bale of bedding


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Haha good nest lol good luck pigs are fun I really kind of miss having them.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She has been acting so slow today until food time then she was normal Wilma Haha


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think you might have too much straw in there. You don't want the piglets to be snuggled up too far underneath where the mothers won't know where they are and might lay on them. I put just a few inches out. Like an armful of hay or so for each.

How's your girls doing?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We put it in a pile for them to spread how they want. It's out in the open and they can move it around their paddock and into their shelter I'm hoping. Other than Wilma sleeping in there once they have had little interest in the straw. 
They are both sleeping in the shade right now. I think Peppa is still ages off but hopefully Wilma is getting close!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nothing yet! She is being worse than doe code haha. She has been making a nest and can barely lay down! Her milk bar is getting huge!! But she is still all about food


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She has had them! 7 all together.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We have babies! 7 total. 3 girls 4 boys


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Congrats! I hope they all do well for you.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

congrats show pics!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

They are the cutest things in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They are so tiny


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Girl







2 boys







1 spotty girl and other 2 boys


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I want!!!!!! too bad I don't live where you do. this makes me want pigs now


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Girl







Same girl








Whole litter. There is one brown and black spotty girl, one full black girl, one black with white spots girl
Then 1 brown spotty boy, 1 black boy and 2 black with brown stripes boys.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We were going to keep one girl from the little and I want to keep the black with white spots. She is so cute and already loves scratches. Wilma is being an amazing mom and doesn't mind us there just gets a little panicked if one squeals. Feeding them and doing really well


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> They are so tiny


They are I can't believe how little they are!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> I want!!!!!! too bad I don't live where you do. this makes me want pigs now


Yes may be a bit far to send them haha. I want to keep them all!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Aww! I wish you were closer. I'd love that brown and black girl. I'm so glad she did well for you and everyone's healthy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great congrats in the babies. Those red spotted ones sure look cool.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations! They are adorable! Love the spotted ones!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks  we are so excited to have our first piglets!


----------



## GitaBooks (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats! They are so cute! They seem to all be doing well. : )


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations! They are so cute! Love the spotted ones.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We can't decide which girl to keep! The black with white spots or the brown with black spots. The first one is sweet and will let me cuddle her and is the colouring my partner wants but the second has the shorter nose and is really quiet and lets anyone hold her and cuddle her but the colouring isn't what my partner likes. They are mainly his pigs but he can't decide between the 2.. the second is also the biggest piglet of the group at birth.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Keep them both. Hehe.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

both


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Both! Lol


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Has your other girl ever had piglets? And how are the first babies doing?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nope she still hasn't had piglets :/ I'm not sure why she hasn't. The first lot of piglets are going really well. They are now 4 weeks old. 5 are sold, still have my 2 girls at the moment but someone else wants one girl so I think the little orange and spotty girl will be sold  they have 2 other pigs and want to add a third. They have kids and she has the best nature for being near kids. They are all still here for another 4 weeks before they will get picked up


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Piglets are now 4 weeks old and growing so quickly! Our big problem at the moment is Wilma puts everything into her milk so has lost condition. We have upped her feed and now also cooking her some rice to add to her meal. I think we may wean some of the piglets at 6 weeks to help Wilma a little bit. Just 2-3 of the big boys that hog all the food. At the moment we are keeping 2 baby girls. The family interested in another pig may buy my older pink girl as a pet instead.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

After our 4-H pigs were sick, we gave them black oil sunflower seeds to help them gain weight. Maybe you could try that?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes she is currently getting cooked rice, copra meal, pig pellets, Horse mix that is made locally and 16% protein, BOSS and alfalfa chaff. She is getting about 3kg dry that once all soaked and wet it's about 10kg! Twice a day


----------

